# RUMOUR: Nintendo to anounce Wii 2 at E3 2011



## tempBOT (Mar 7, 2011)

*RUMOUR: Nintendo to anounce Wii 2 at E3 2011*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo would be next summer at the E3 game exhibition to announce the Wii 2. The successor of the current Wii console would have a built-in projector, a Blu-ray drive and a Kinect like 3D camera.
> 
> This website 3Anime reported. Nintendo, the new console at the E3 announcement. The E3 is from 7 to 9 June in Los Angeles held. The console would be called Wii 2.
> 
> ...



Source at tweakers.net

Also, thanks to Google Translate.

Wii 2, eh? I'll wait and see what this one will do, seeing as the Wii wasn't that big of a success for me.
Contributed by Berthenk​


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

can't wait to see that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2011)

as if nintendo is gonna rip off both sonys and m$ ideas and put them in the wii 2 their the ones who come up with new ideas not steal them! dunno what 3Anime has been fucking smoking that rumor i can tell you now is 100% false!!


----------



## Costello (Mar 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo would be next summer at the E3 game exhibition to announce the Wii 2. The successor of the current Wii console would have a *built-in projector, a Blu-ray drive and a Kinect like 3D camera.*


.... right

rumors are what they are and anyone can start them


----------



## Opium (Mar 7, 2011)

This just in. Rumor has it tweakers.net is full of crap.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 7, 2011)

I see much more chance of them moving back to cartridges than using Blu-Ray. Especially with how much the price for solid state storage has come down the last few years.


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 7, 2011)

AHAHAH!!!

A Blu-ray, on a Nintendo console?!?
ahahahah!
biggest lie ever!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

... And you people only guessed it right now?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> This just in. Rumor has it tweakers.net is full of crap.



Tweakers.net is one of the most respected technology sites out there, the most respected in the countries where they speak Dutch. They are very critical and and knowledgeable and their reviews are always thorough and correct.

This rumour doesn't make sense to me either, but it's called a rumour for a reason. It's weird they picked it up, and the future will tell if this is true.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with Costello... Very vague assumption, that I personally wouldn`t even consider a rumor at all.

Honestly I always thought that the only reason I play games is solely for the gameplay, since I tend to fade out the graphics after the first "wow"-effect (like in GodoW or ME2), though I appreciate the things horse-power can add to gameplay, such as having more characters on the screen and such.

Thus I don`t feel like PS3 or 360 need any kind of Hardware-update but I think now that a more advance tech is affordable to manufacture it is quite likely that the next Nintendo-console will be announced at this years E3 or TGS, since it takes quite some time to get from the announcement to actually selling the system. 

So I guess it will be announced in 11 and on the market in 12 though I`m very satisfied with the Wii all in all but it shows its age... Gameplay-wise it always topped the PS360 imo but that`s another question


----------



## zachpl (Mar 7, 2011)

Blu ray drive, LOL yeah right. This is fake.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Built-in projector... They forgot about the built-in flux capacitor...


----------



## defrb (Mar 7, 2011)

Well i like my wii but he need a serious upgrade, im sure there will be a new wii next year.
Some serious releases this year from nintendo wich means they will try to get the most cash out of it and leave the building ^^


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Built-in projector... They forgot about the built-in flux capacitor...


wheres the device that lets you slow and speed up the passage of time? it's under the seat


----------



## antwill (Mar 7, 2011)

Since when were rumours considered news?


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wii2 @ e32011?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Built-in projector... They forgot about the built-in flux capacitor...


and the built in time circuits!


----------



## bowser (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm definitely expecting an announcement on a Wii successor at this year's E3. But not with the BS features from the rumor. Nintendo are no copy-cats, they are trend-setters.

Also, I've noticed that when a home console from Nintendo starts coming in different colors, it's definitely at the end of it's lifespan. This is what happened with the N64.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2011)

they've got it all wrong the next wil will be a virtual reality experience where you don't play the game...you become it!


----------



## ChrisRX (Mar 7, 2011)

Rumour:  Nintendo will start giving away 3DSs for free to everyone and they're going to announce it next week!  They're also going to upgrade the 3DS to have a bluray drive and a 30 hour battery life!  Announcing next week with no quotable source!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 7, 2011)

its not a bad idea even it were to happen. This would make it a partial handheld console and unless the wii 2 (real one) has got ps3/xbox3 graphics, its not likely tht blueray will be needed but i dont think there is enough space on a dvd these days (dvd9s are not worth it)

but if i know nintendo, it will do something even bigger than this. They said they dont want to show off their ideas before the actual show.

Maybe the projector will display in 3d (without glasses) and tht would be amazing


----------



## redact (Mar 7, 2011)

Hah, yeah fucking right :/


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 7, 2011)

People forgetting the tech of Knect is a licensed tech. Originally offered to Nintendo first. However for the Wii it would of needed an extra processor inside it. Making the thing too expensive for Nintendo to mark it cheaply. Indeed Microsoft removed the extra processor from it. Has the 360 doesn't need it to run lower graphic games. 

Also when they made the slim the chip-on-chip they used gave the 360 faster processor speeds. Because of how the 360 games work, the fast speed would aloud the games to work the same during mulitplayer but with data loading possibly better from the internet. So microsoft decided to turn on a limiter for online games as well. Anyways the limiter is either turn off or turned down while playing certain Knect games but not with non-knect games or when knect not being used.

Anyways with a proper cpu I can see nintendo either licensing the tech or using their own in house controller-less for their next home console. If the project idea is true, it be mostly for a link future to the 3ds to allow 3ds games to be played on the TV w/o the need for a second TV.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2011)

nintendo aren't going to use kinect or something like it they turned it down the 1st time cos they were not interested in it.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 7, 2011)

Nintendo might release some news on a new gaming system, probably the successor of Wii. The rumor on the other hand can't be taken seriously at the current time and age when the things mentioned are already implemented in other consoles (and have sold quite well considering).


-Qtis


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 7, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> This just in. Rumor has it tweakers.net is full of crap.


Ah yes, now, why are we pulling tweakers.net into this? Oh wait, they just *quoted another website* that posted the rumour. How could I possibly forget that tweakers.net is to be blamed?


----------



## Devin (Mar 7, 2011)

Announce is spelled wrong... Just saying. A Wii with a built in Blu-ray disc drive? Built in projector? I also heard it projects images in 3D, so holograms? O_O


----------



## Dead End (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the Original Source
http://www.zeldainformer.com/2011/03/rumor...ward-sword.html

I Could see this happening..
Mabe this explains why the Wii hasn't updated recently

BR Drives would combat Piracy due to game size..
the projector i dont see how that will play off... I guess we'll have to see..


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

i want holograms that i can touch. love plus and many others.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2011)

Dead End said:
			
		

> BR Drives would combat Piracy due to game size..


nintendo will never use a brd in their console cos it's sonys plus if i remember you have to pay a fee to get certain rights to play brd on it or something like that.


----------



## redact (Mar 7, 2011)

Dead End said:
			
		

> BR Drives would combat Piracy


do I need to mention ps3 backup loaders?


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 7, 2011)

Blu-Ray would be sweet, I would probably but the next nintendo console if it had a BR drive lol, I need another BR player for my room


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 7, 2011)

NO WAY.

Nintendo is not so stupid that they would scam their comsumers into buying a other console that's an upgrade of the previous one. Remember the N64 DD or whatever. It was complete shit. Just a desperate attempt to get PS1 fans. Nintendo only has been successful in making their handhelds (NDS, GB, GBC, GBA, etc.) over and over again. This Wii-2 crap is definitely fake.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 7, 2011)

...Nintendo is 2 genarations away in hardware specs though


----------



## Livin in a box (Mar 7, 2011)

This is most likely fake. The original article popped up in a website that was set up 1 week prior to it writing an article on the Wii 2. Make what you want out of that.


----------



## MrCooper (Mar 7, 2011)

Im wondering if this is actually going to compete with PS3 and 360. I think Wii is good and all but it didn't have a chance against those system's performance and technically.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 7, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> Im wondering if this is actually going to compete with PS3 and 360. I think Wii is good and all but it didn't have a chance against those systems performance's and technically.



It didn't stand a chance, but won out anyway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ...Nintendo is 2 genarations away in hardware specs though


actually they choose deliberately not to use the latest tech for a reason to cut down costs they also know simply adding a faster cpu/gpu doesn't make a console fun most *true* gamers know this


----------



## Ikki (Mar 7, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Since when were rumours considered news?



Lately they are in here.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 7, 2011)

we should make a new forum titled : Post all www.n4g.com artricles here.


----------



## doombringer (Mar 7, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> we should make a new forum titled : Post all www.n4g.com artricles here.




LoL XD


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

Normally, I love rumors, especially since a lot of the ones posted here come true. This one, however, is false.

Maybe E3 2012, but I'm putting my money that it will not happen in 2011. Nintendo would be stupid to undercut their own handheld. (Unless of course they have serious interconnectivity.)


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it's true what counts is INNOVATION not the cpu or the graphics


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont know if i can expect this.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 7, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> I dont know if i can expect this.


yeah ninty isn't that dumb


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they might perhaps want the 3DS to settle down first.
If they go through with a Wii 2 almost straight away, the hardware side of the 3DS looks less impressive (people would be comparing it to a dead console) and the sales of either the 3DS or Wii 2 are likely to suffer as people save up for either one or the other alone.


----------



## Langin (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe it will be released next year at the E3(info)

I consider this as fake. A projector? Serious WTH do they think? 

New features(speculation)

Bigger memory.(muchos bigger! 250 GB at least)
Improved graphics.(aka HD)
Biggest piracy stop we never saw before.
New much more comfortable controller.
3D option.
Better Online options.

etc. etc.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that the Wii 2 would be fine alongside the 3DS. Look at the GBA and GameCube, or DS Lite and Wii.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Projector was added seeing Nintendo loves to try new things. And the Kinect like camera wouldn't surprise me either considering the Wii is one of the most interactive consoles out there, not including add-ons like Kinect and Move...


----------



## mkoo (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... And you people only guessed it right now?


Adaptive expectations eh?

This gen will last longer, as evidenced by X360. 
As for what will wii successor be like.
I think it will have a innovation/gimmick. 
Nintendo already told they considered having a glasses free 3d lcd screen built into gamecube but decided against it due to costs.

I don't expect Nintendo to make a console on par with PS3 even on next generation. I expect 720p as standard.
To be honest I'm not entirely aware of X360 and PS3's resolution capabilities. 
If you believe better graphics makes better games 720p does not cut it actually.
On PC at least. I play my games at 1080p when possible.  

I don't expect Nintendo do have an online service like XBox live. Nintendo has a parental view on online gaming.
They won't allow random people swearing to each other over voice chat.
On a strictly personal view it doesn't me any difference to me. To me gaming is a asocial experience on any platform.


----------



## redfalcon (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe they purchased some HD-DVD leftovers from Toshiba. Would certainly battle piracy since no HD-DVD recorders are available on the market as far as I know.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 7, 2011)

Who didn't think this was going to pass? WHO!?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 7, 2011)

the part with the built-in projector is really implausible, the console would be unpayable for the common gamer if the screen projected by it would be clear and detailed enough, also why should they do that, everybody owns a television, would be wasted resources and money.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 7, 2011)

Haven't read the rest of thread, but it would be really stupid for Nintendo to announce Wii2 now, since it would steal the 3DS thunder. I could possibly see next E3, but not this one.


Also, these rumors have been popping up for a while, Nintendo was supposedly showing "Wii HiFi" at last years E3 and "Wii HD" the year before that. Unsurprisingly, neither of these exist.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 7, 2011)

E3 this year sounds a little too soon. I'd expect a "Wii 2" announcement either by the end of this year or sometime next year (E3 2012) maybe. This particular rumor is hilarious, though (a Blu-Ray drive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

And as a quick side-note to the "graphics don't matter" guys: generally they don't, but the Wii's missed out on a lot of great titles by being so behind the curve. It seems like a lot more games are multi-platform this generation, and it would be nice to see PC/360/PS3/Wii games without the Wii version being a mutilated down-port. I'm not saying there haven't been some nice 3rd party Wii exclusives, but there'd be a lot more on the table if it could get the multiplatforms as well.


----------



## mkoo (Mar 7, 2011)

redfalcon said:
			
		

> Maybe they purchased some HD-DVD leftovers from Toshiba. Would certainly battle piracy since no HD-DVD recorders are available on the market as far as I know.
> 
> Not a bad idea actually. Remember Wii actually uses "Wii optical discs" not dvds
> QUOTE(SylvWolf @ Mar 7 2011, 11:36 PM) E3 this year sounds a little too soon. I'd expect a "Wii 2" announcement either by the end of this year or sometime next year (E3 2012) maybe. This particular rumor is hilarious, though (a Blu-Ray drive?
> ...


You're right about that. Next Nintendo console should meet minimum Unreal Engine requirements.
Again, from a purely subjective perspective, I don't care. I play those on the PC. But developed nations seems to prefer consoles, you're right.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 8, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> This just in. Rumor has it tweakers.net is full of crap.


Your avatar fits in what you just typed up.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's something I should have said in my previous post.

Seven Year Gen.

Also....

No Next-Gen system will have a bluray drive. None of them. 

Yeah, you heard me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 8, 2011)

Who wrote this and why?
It's obviously some kid naming what they would like to see, not what would be.

Besides... Wii 2? Nintendo's just a little more creative than that. Wii Tuu would be a much better name.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 8, 2011)

WiiII?


----------



## MushGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

Something tells me that, knowing that in Japan 'ni' means two, the Japanese are going to pronounce it as 'Wii Ni'. ;p


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope. Nintendo is going to announce it at E3 2012.

Then it will be released for the holiday season right before we all die.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 8, 2011)

NO wii 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.n-europe.com/news.php?nid=15075


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> NO wii 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the light. I love seeing some crushed dreams.



Spoiler


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause they can't hold back from the public...


Those features do not seem to be needed, it has to be something else...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 8, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> AHAHAH!!!
> 
> A Blu-ray, on a Nintendo console?!?
> ahahahah!
> biggest lie ever!


Seeing as how Sony are not the rightful owners to Blu Ray technology, it's actually entirely possible since LG, Samsung and a variety of other electronics manufacturers were involved with the Blu Ray project, Sony just likes to be douchebags and steal all the glory and take all the credit.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly I wish Nintendo would just make something powerful as hell just to make everyone shut up....
But honestly Nintendo doesn't need a powerful console because the art styles they use in most of there games don't really need it.....I think a pixel pushing every graphics effect in the book Mario game would be terrible 

I mean it never hurts to have extra power...but I don't think Nintendo really needs it


----------



## antwill (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Honestly I wish Nintendo would just make something powerful as hell just to make everyone shut up....
> But honestly Nintendo doesn't need a powerful console because the art styles they use in most of there games don't really need it.....I think a pixel pushing every graphics effect in the book Mario game would be terrible
> 
> I mean it never hurts to have extra power...but I don't think Nintendo really needs it


Ah but it can be said that the art styles they use are because they don't have a powerful console.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Honestly I wish Nintendo would just make something powerful as hell just to make everyone shut up....
> But honestly Nintendo doesn't need a powerful console because the art styles they use in most of there games don't really need it.....I think a pixel pushing every graphics effect in the book Mario game would be terrible
> 
> I mean it never hurts to have extra power...but I don't think Nintendo really needs it
> ...


I guess, but still just a possibility.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have a one button cover system to hide from the fireballs of piranha plants.....and you wouldn't be able to jump 

Thats just how unreal rolls


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 8, 2011)

If this is true I hope that atleast the Kinect like camera thing is fake.
Controllers rule!


----------



## MrCooper (Mar 8, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> MrCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price helped i t a lot also. I mean originally the 360 and PS3 were like 500+ USD and the Wii was like 250-300 so...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm hoping they do; the Wii is getting a bit stale at this point, and right now Nintendo could release a console more powerful than the 360 and probably with enough new features to give it an edge over the PS3 (even if it can't quite outmuscle it in raw power) for less than the price of either.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Mar 8, 2011)

Of course Iwata would say that.
It's not like he would confirm it.

:|


----------



## RoMee (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought N64, GC and Wii at launch, I was disappointed at all of them. So ( assuming it's real) I'm gonna skip the Wii 2 untill I see a reason to buy it.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 8, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but just saying power isn't everything. I really think the Nintendo philosophy of "We are a games company and here's our new game console. No, it's not a fucking media centre, we're a games company and a console is a toy numbnutts. But it does have games you can not only play with your children but will want to play as well. Oh you like blood and guts? Well we won't really but we're not stopping anyone else any more." probably helped a lot.

Also I think the quality of some even third party games graphics has showed the Wiis lack of power (until the last year or so) to not be as much of a limiting factor as the shitty networking features (though I prefer them to live et al because of their shittyness I know most people don't), limited storage, and limited single user/single tasking, or not really existent OS. That last one was probably the biggest hold back. They could have at least used some sort of shared library system for things like the Home menu and networking features, maybe even GX and HID, allowing some full system wide, applicable to old games, updates.


----------



## bowser (Mar 8, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I bought N64, GC and Wii at launch, I was disappointed at all of them. So ( assuming it's real) I'm gonna skip the Wii 2 untill I see a reason to buy it.


You were disappointed with the Wii? Why?


----------



## antwill (Mar 8, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waggle? Lack of decent games? Wasted potential? Let the man have his own opinion dammit.


----------



## bowser (Mar 8, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion, which is why I didn't say "YOU BETTER LIKE IT OR ELSE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Was just wondering why


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice rumor, but I did remember Iwata saying that they were goin to 'juice out' the Wii's life-cycle than normally planned [though I can't quote that]. Which money-wise speaking would be a good option. They -Nintendo- know 'Wii' still sells despite, on a personal note, all the piracy and boot-legged asian cloned wiimotes, nunchucks etc.

Understand that the current videogame generation we are in is truly unique from previous years of the Videogame industry. I'm just excited as any gamer to see news of a new Nintendo home console but reallisticly speaking thats not goin to even be mention some time in the near future for a couple of reasons I personally believe and perhaps some may agree:

1- 'Wii still has backbone'
The console is still raking success although I'd assume almost everyone has one. Their line of third party support is quite strong due to expanding service such as WiiWare [although it has limitations space-wise]

2- 'Innovative 1st party development'
They still have tricks up their sleeves and have continued to bring excellent quality with new development still underway [Zelda Skyward Sword]. The fact that they have avoided price cuts on most, if not all, 1st party software shows strong sales. Mario Party 8 for example is still running $50 a game I think should be 20 by now.

3- 'Milk the cow'
If you lower the bitch 50 or 100 dollar price cut insanity may occur and you'd more than likely have a nice clean shelf where your Wii's are suppose to be.


I don't like being a party pooper but just my 2 cents is all. Heres hoping we get a gamecube 2


----------



## Eckin (Mar 9, 2011)

built-in projector[/p]Blu-ray drive[/p]Kinect like 3D camera[/p]


----------



## sputnix (Mar 9, 2011)

you only release a new console when you aren't making money, and nintendo is making money so why waste all that money on a console few people would be interested in buying


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 9, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> you only release a new console when you aren't making money, and nintendo is making money so why waste all that money on a console few people would be interested in buying



It's quite often a good idea to have both selling at the same time. I'm pretty certain PS2 sales kept SCE afloat for a couple of years after the PS3 launch. I could really see the Wii still being sold as the console for the kids room when the WiiWii is been sold as the console for the living room/family.


----------

